# Orijen Puppy and Adult question



## Melissa Menchen (Jun 4, 2017)

Just wondering about how long a 25lb bag lasts you. Our puppy will be here in 2 weeks, yay!! Just wanted to know an estimate on how long a bag will last.


----------

